# GTO production numbers



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I know I saw a thread somewhere with production numbers for 2005 GTO's. Where the heck was it? I am looking to replace my car with an 05 Impluse blue/blue M6 and was curious how many there were. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

From LS2GTO.com:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/faq.php?faq=new_faq_item22#faq_new_faq_item36


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

This is really fun info...My 2004 Black on Red Manual is more rare than I thought...I didnt realize how few of the red interiors were made...now I see why people want to convert the black interior to the red.


I LOVE THIS CAR! I feel like a million bucks driving this thing!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Always nice to know I totaled a 1 of 71 car- torrid/red/M6/18's .
Joe


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

^ What the hell happened?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

So the car is now officaially totalled? Sorry to hear about the wreck.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> ^ What the hell happened?


http://ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113084  

Now is the search for a new car- I put a deposit on this one- http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...engine=&fuel=&doors=&style_flag=1&cardist=196

but am wondering if I maybe want something else- I have always wanted a C2 911 and the 99's-01's or so are in my price range now that they are older. Not as fast as the GTO was, but an awesome car IMHO and one of my few dream cars that I could actually realistically own.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

socal gto said:


> So the car is now officaially totalled? Sorry to hear about the wreck.


Yup, official as of today. The adjuster called and let us know the final results- car was valued at $25,877, they would pay up to 75% of that for repairs ($19,407.75) and the damages were $20,200. It just missed the mark by just shy of $800. I probably could have pushed to fix it if I hunted for used parts and such, but with what I owed and what the car would be worth after the "diminished value", it wouldn't be worth it. It is kind of bittersweet news- I wanted it fixed just as badly as I wanted it totaled. My head says let it go, but my "heart" wanted it back .
Joe


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, quite the shunt. Looks like it held up pretty well, though. If I were you, I'd get another GTO. Of out warranty Porsches cost a fortune to maintain. Good luck.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you still thinking of buying it back as a salvaged race car?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow, quite the shunt. Looks like it held up pretty well, though. If I were you, I'd get another GTO. Of out warranty Porsches cost a fortune to maintain. Good luck.


Yes, the car held up remarkably well and I am thankful for that- another reason I wanted to get another Goat instead of a Vette or something. I keep thinking about what it would have been like if I were driving a Vette when this happened  ..

Good point about the warranty, though any car I buy will be out of warranty within the first few weeks . But, a GTO is much cheaper than a Porsche to maintain, I'm sure..

Thanks for the input! Gave me something else to keep in mind!
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Are you still thinking of buying it back as a salvaged race car?


Talked to the Adjsuter a few times about it, he doesn't really seem to "want" to let me do that, kind of dodges the subject and says I have to check with the bank first since a lot of times, they don't allow you to do a buy back since it is "their" car. Don't know if it is true or not. If I could get it 5k or under, I would seriously consider it- I can get the used parts cheap, have it put on a frame machine, do the work myself, cage it and have a sweet street/strip car for under $10k .


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess you're trying to make lemonade out of your lemons. Glad to know you survived that wreck. Also glad to know that the car can handle that kinda of wreck.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah- the fact that the car survived so well is a huge part of why I want another one! Here is another pic I just got off my phone today.
Joe


----------



## Spieldawg (Sep 28, 2006)

anyone have the 04 production numbers?


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

2004 Production Numbers:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/faq.php?do=search&q=total+production+for+2004&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, bought another GTO. I'll post a thread with pics later if the rain stops.
Joe


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome. Good for you! Try to keep the shiny side of this one up, OK?:lol:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Awesome. Good for you! Try to keep the shiny side of this one up, OK?:lol:


Lol, that's the plan .
Joe


----------

